# DSP2411p - XLR or 1/4" to RCA?



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Got a DSP2411p and an ECM8000 (plus behringer mic pre=amp) on its way.

I will be connecting the DSP2411p between a Velodyne Sub and a Rotel RSP1069 processor (RCA inputs/outputs). What would be the better connection type, XLR-RCA or 1/4" to RCA?
Or does it even make a difference?

Thanks,

JR


----------



## SturmMD (Dec 30, 2008)

It shouldn't make any difference because in either case the balanced output is not used and only an unbalanced signal is run through the cable to the RCA end


----------

